# Meds in Spain



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

Hi there guys, my research is coming on in leaps and bounds, as is my quest to learn Spanish - only 2/3 months now before we move out and I can't wait!!!
So, my question today involves availability of prescription meds.
Although in relatively good health, I do however have to live with an ongoing back pain problem for which I take daily medication, currently supplied by the good old NHS.
I have read that it is possible to buy some meds in the farmacia but cannot find anything relating to mine - in particular Tramadol and Naproxen?
Does anyone have any information please and if so how much they cost so I can complete my budget plans.
I'm hoping that the sun will help alleviate many of my symptoms but as it is a degenerative condition, I know what to expect. ray:
Thank you
:smile:


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

KayParkyn said:


> Hi there guys, my research is coming on in leaps and bounds, as is my quest to learn Spanish - only 2/3 months now before we move out and I can't wait!!!
> So, my question today involves availability of prescription meds.
> Although in relatively good health, I do however have to live with an ongoing back pain problem for which I take daily medication, currently supplied by the good old NHS.
> I have read that it is possible to buy some meds in the farmacia but cannot find anything relating to mine - in particular Tramadol and Naproxen?
> ...


They will sell you Naproxen over the counter and without a precription and it is cheap. A box of 40 pills (550mg) costs 2-3 euros. (Sorry I don't remember the exact price.) 

There's no way, however, that they'll sell you Tramadol without a prescription. In fact, good luck getting a prescription for it at all. My son has rheumatoid arthritis and the numerous doctors he has seen have never been willing to prescribe this for him. Be sure to bring plenty of documentation showing that you have been taking it and need it, and hopefully you'll find a more understanding doctor. 

By the way, if you get a prescription from a private doctor you will have to pay the full price of the medication, and if you get a social security prescription you will have to pay a percentage. There is no free medication here. 

Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> They will sell you Naproxen over the counter and without a precription and it is cheap. A box of 40 pills (550mg) costs 2-3 euros. (Sorry I don't remember the exact price.)
> 
> There's no way, however, that they'll sell you Tramadol without a prescription. In fact, good luck getting a prescription for it at all. My son has rheumatoid arthritis and the numerous doctors he has seen have never been willing to prescribe this for him. Be sure to bring plenty of documentation showing that you have been taking it and need it, and hopefully you'll find a more understanding doctor.
> 
> ...


I take tramadol for osteoarthritis. It was originally prescribed at the hospital so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

kalohi said:


> By the way, if you get a prescription from a private doctor you will have to pay the full price of the medication, and if you get a social security prescription you will have to pay a percentage. There is no free medication here.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Kalohi,
Yes I'm aware that there is no free medication - one of the reasons for trying to find out what I will have to pay on top of all the usual budget requirements. 
My doctor here in the UK is happy to give me a letter of confirmation as to the extent of my condition along with relevant consultants reports. Hopefully this will help.
Why the reluctance to prescribe Tramadol though?
If there is an alternative that offers the same results then maybe that might be the easier option?
Hmmmm..............more research needed


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I take tramadol for osteoarthritis. It was originally prescribed at the hospital so maybe that's the difference.


Could be. I also suspect that doctors are less willing to prescribe that type of medication for a late teen/early 20's male, because of the possibility for abuse.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KayParkyn said:


> Thank you Kalohi,
> Yes I'm aware that there is no free medication - one of the reasons for trying to find out what I will have to pay on top of all the usual budget requirements.
> My doctor here in the UK is happy to give me a letter of confirmation as to the extent of my condition along with relevant consultants reports. Hopefully this will help.
> Why the reluctance to prescribe Tramadol though?
> ...


There are generally alternatives with the same basic, active ingredient. The pharmacists are also under a legal obligation to supply the cheapest product now.

Remember, any report will probably have to be translated from Welsh/English to Spanish.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The reason they won't let you have Tramadol over the counter is because it is an opioid analgesic with all the side effects of morphine salts.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm truly amazed at what you can get in Spain without a prescription. I just got back from the pharmacy where I bought a pack of 50 Lorazepam for €1.72.


----------



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> There are generally alternatives with the same basic, active ingredient. The pharmacists are also under a legal obligation to supply the cheapest product now.
> 
> Remember, any report will probably have to be translated from Welsh/English to Spanish.


Interesting point about supplying the cheapest product though not sure how it could be reliably controlled if as a customer you are unaware of the different costs.

It hadn't even crossed my mind about getting the reports translated , how puddled am I lol!
:fencing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KayParkyn said:


> Interesting point about supplying the cheapest product though not sure how it could be reliably controlled if as a customer you are unaware of the different costs.
> 
> It hadn't even crossed my mind about getting the reports translated , how puddled am I lol!
> :fencing:


It's not up to the customer to know; it's the chemist's responsiblity. S/He can be fined if caught I believe. Of course how the chemist could be caught I don't know - maybe there are inspections, or they rely on customer complaints???


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed recently , after tearing a muscle in my shoulder blade, that the prescriptions printed off in the surgery had make of drug , gross price ( otc) & price I had to pay , all printed along bottom of prescription.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Zaldiar is the equivalent of Tramadol here-- I buy it for back pain easily. On the back of the pack it says'zaldiar/tramadol. It is morphine based and costs about 5 euros for a large pack.Just buy it over the pharmacy counter.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I noticed recently , after tearing a muscle in my shoulder blade, that the prescriptions printed off in the surgery had make of drug , gross price ( otc) & price I had to pay , all printed along bottom of prescription.


How very efficient!


----------

